# Know where a girl can buy a Bontrager InForm RL WSD Saddle -or- RL FIT in 160mm??



## lostalice (May 8, 2008)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and a newbie who just bought an '07 Lemond Buenos Aires and I need to get a new saddle for it. 

I was hoping some of you ladies would have recommendations or could advise if any of you have found or tried the Bontrager InForm RL WSD -or- the RL FIT saddles. I haven't been able to find these saddles online in the states. I did my own measurements and I believe my sit bones to be 152.4 mm (6 inches) wide. I am also 5'10" and 165 pounds. The women's specific Bontrager InForm saddles have a 160 mm option, so I thought either of them would be comfortable. I like the indentation instead of a cut-out. 

I also have Bontrager race wheels, Bontrager handlebars and Bontrager seat post, so I thought I should have the complete set.  

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! 

Terah
Orange County, CA.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have not ridden the Bontrager but I do like the Selle Italia Lady gel flow saddles. 

If you're local Bontrager dealer does not carry it I'm sure they'd be happy to special order it for you. A good LBS will let you swap out saddles until you find one you like.


----------



## lostalice (May 8, 2008)

Thank you for the advice! 

I did find the Bontrager inForm RL WSD saddle at Revolution Cycles, out of Virginia, http://revolutioncycles.com/. They have agreed to ship it to me, but I can return it if it doesn't work out. If I do need to return the Bontrager, I will be sure to try the Selle Italia Lady gel flow saddles as I see those are also 160 mm. wide. 

Can't wait to get out on the road!


----------

